# Ilf rig shot of the shelf?



## PassingThrough (Nov 17, 2012)

You guys ever set up an ilf rig to shoot off the shelf? How did it work out for you? Any pros or cons. Thanks for your help.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 17, 2012)

alright, I'll show my ignorance, what is an ilf rig?


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Nov 18, 2012)

I shoot a Dalaa bow.  I have shot it both ways.  You get more tunability with an elevated rest and plunger.  I would experiment and see what works best for you.  Off the rest is nice, because it is less stuff on the bow.  I shoot a plunger and elevated rest and I was concerned at first about hunting.  I hunt in thick areas and I was concerned about catching stuff on the rest or plunger.  It has never been a problem.  I do carry an extra rest and plunger just in case!

ILF means "International Limb Fittings"  It is the style of bow that Olympic or many target archers use.  The advantage of an ILF bow is that you can use many styles and weights of limbs on one riser as long as that riser has ILF fittings.  Many takedown bows will only accept limbs from that maker as opposed to an ILF riser which will fit limbs from many makers.


----------



## PassingThrough (Nov 18, 2012)

Limbbaconeer is correct. The ilf style of limb and riser was originally for Olympic style bows. However, over the resent years companies have noticed the versatility and quality of the ilf limbs.

Like with a bear takedown you have to use bear limbs. An ilf riser can use any ilf limb by any company that makes them. Companies like tradtech, sky, and morrison to name a few have started making ilf limbs and risers.

Thanks for you experience with your Dalaa and plunger. I am thinking of trying a NAP flipper. We shall see.

Any one else? I know a couple others that have used this as well...lets hear from ya.


----------



## Avid Archer (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a Pinnacle II riser and a Titan riser both set up to shoot off the shelf. I prefer the simplicity and ruggedness of shooting off the shelf, but that being said, tuning is easier with an elevated rest. Also, an elevated rest, especially when used with a cushion plunger can mask some form errors resulting in more consistent groups.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 19, 2012)

I shoot all of my ILF risers but one, off the shelf. I use a hard leather rest, 
velcro and double sided foam tape strike plate.
For my 25" Winnex, I use a T-300 Flipper rest with a DAS plunger.

Same as said above, I like the simplicity and lack of moving parts to
break, or become out of adjustment on my hunting set up.
This year, I have been using a 15" Sky TDX Metal Riser and Dryad,
Epic Long LB limbs, bamboo core.
I have dropped this bow 25 feet from the tree stand, fell on a pile
of rocks and had the riser hit so hard that 2 carbon shafted arrows in the bow quiver snapped in half, 
and both times, I only had to adjust the tiller an 1/8" or so. Pretty bomb proof set up.


----------

